# Elvish-English dictionary



## Euraphadriel (Dec 3, 2005)

I was wanting to learn Sindarin, and I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find an Elvish-English dictionary. I've found one called 'Dragon Flame' but it doesn't have very many words. I'm basically looking for something that practically has all of the Sindarin words, or a lot of them anyway. So if you happen to find something that you think might help, please tell me

Thanx


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 3, 2005)

I used to know a really good dictionary, but sadly I don't have the bookmark anymore. I've just Googled it but can't find it. My sister might know so I'll ask her next time I speak to her. Don't understand why it didn't appear when I used Google  

Chances are someone else will know of good ones, though. After all, I don't actually know any Elvish, I just used it to construct some names a few years ago


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 4, 2005)

The best site I know is Ardalambion

Give it a try, there are even lessons for learning Quenya and links to sites where you can download Tengwar and Cirth fonts and tools to use them for typing.


----------



## Elhath (Dec 4, 2005)

Euraphadriel said:


> I was wanting to learn Sindarin, and I was wondering if anyone knows where I can find an Elvish-English dictionary. I've found one called 'Dragon Flame' but it doesn't have very many words. I'm basically looking for something that practically has all of the Sindarin words, or a lot of them anyway. So if you happen to find something that you think might help, please tell me



As far as I know, Dragon Flame v2.0 had in essence all of the Sindarin/Noldorin words known at the time of its release in December 2003. If the application will be eventually updated it will probably contain the later-revealed extrapolations too, possibly including

_cên_, _cîn_ n. "wedge, gore" (KEN-, VT45:20)
_dae_ adv. "very, exceedingly" (DAY¹-, VT45:8)
_dosta-_ v. "burn" (DUS-, VT45:10-11)
_feira-_, !_feiria-_ v. "suffice" (PHAR-, VT46:9)
_gartha-_ v. "keep, defend" (GÁR-AT-, VT45:14)
!_glanna-_ v. "clear, make clear" ('glantha-' < ÑAL-ÁN-, VT45:13)
_ham_ n. "chair" (KHAM-, VT45:20)
_hest_ n. "captain" (KHES-, VT45:22)
_laew_ adj. "frequent, many" (LI-, VT45:27)
_lom_ adj. "weary" (LUB-, VT45:29)
_lorn_ n. "quiet water, anchorage, haven, harbour" (LUR-, VT45:29)
_mann_ n. "food" (MAT-, VT45:32)
_noen_ n. "sense, wisdom" (NUS-, VT46:7)
_rhîf_ n. "brink, brim" (SRI-, VT46:11)
_rîdh_ n. "sown field, acre" (RED-, VT46:11)
_thost_ n. "smell" (THUS-, VT46:19)
_thosta-_ v. "stink" (THUS-, VT46:19)

and the ones here. Meanwhile, I suggest you grab some virtual pen and paper. ;]

Also sites worth of study are
http://sindarin.weet.us
http://www.elvish.org/Tengwestie


----------



## Euraphadriel (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanx for all your help! I'll look in to those websites!

Ps.


> Originally Posted by Wolfshead:
> I used to know a really good dictionary, but sadly I don't have the bookmark anymore. I've just Googled it but can't find it. My sister might know so I'll ask her next time I speak to her.


If you find the dictionary, please tell me!


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 15, 2006)

Check out the links...

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0395291305/104-4649228-4917567?v=glance 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t..._cps_b_4/104-4649228-4917567?v=glance&s=books

A couple good books there...


----------



## Arathulion (Aug 29, 2006)

http://www.uib.no/People/hnohf/gobeth.htm

Dictionary of Ryszard Derdziński (Galadhorn). I think it is the best Sindarin dictionary (and the biggest).


----------

